# NEED ONE DIVER 4 CHUNKY LOVE!!!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was plannin on gettin out, then cancelled becasue of the bad forecast yesterday. Some people made other plans, so we are now short. It is now back to 1-2 foot seas. My 26 foot cat eats that crap up!!! 

We got 3 for sure, need a fourth. We are goin to try and fill the box!!

CALL ME NOW!!! (850) 777-1221!!!!

If I dont answer, leave a message, and when the ringer wakes me up 10 seconds later I will call you back!!! CALL ME!!!


Lets kill somthin!!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Whereabout yall gonna be? We are headed out tomorrow, well in a few hours actually.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably the MAssachusetes Josh...Jus kiddin...

Dont wanna say on here were were gonna be, cuz if we come home with a good score, dont want the place to be a parkinglot the next weekend.

But well be to the east. Ill hail ya on channel 16 or 68 and tell ya were.

Good luck man!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

10-4



Good luck!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on man...anybody?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Call me! 

777-1221

On my way to MBT to get my tanks filled. We wont be at the dock till about 9:30

You still got time! Someone go! Its FishinFL, Gman and me so far.

Need one more!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I also canceled my trip Clay. Good luck out there. Hopefully the seas will cooperate for you guys. But I am a little too hung over from the wedding last night to even think about getting on a boat.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (8/17/2008)*I also canceled my trip Clay. Good luck out there. Hopefully the seas will cooperate for you guys. But I am a little too hung over from the wedding last night to even think about getting on a boat.


I knew it Jon. Hope you recover by Monday morning. By the way, seas were almost flat.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the call Cly-Doh! Kari and I had a blast. The weather was better than anyone had hoped for. It was good seeing you guys again and its fresh fish for dinner! :letsdrink


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a great time too!

It was good getting back out on some flat seas. 

Here are a few pics of the day....



I'm adding to this sign...



"After someone else shoots him & slows the fish down!"














Dave holding on for dear life in the 3-5 ft seas....sometimes you just gotta go and look for yourself!

NOAA missed this one..














Capin' Clay putting us on the spot!! 

And he sees me taking his picture...














Clay doesn't see the camera...LOL














Clay once again sees the camera... You get the idea. 














Shawn gettin' ready to splash the live bottom.














Gman getting in on the lobster diving














Kari ( Mrs saltwater DAVE) bubble watchin and fishing too..














Free accents 














Mmmm lobsters and Flaties...

Nice Job!!!














I would show you my fish but I was robbed at sea (or undersea)... J/K



Once again, it was an adventure! It was good to see familiar faces and nice meeting new ones!!!

Thanks again Clay! Sea Y'all next time, Reese


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn that water is slick !!! Nice pic's and congrat's on thekill :clap


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Once again team Chunky Love sets the standard on a great day of diving and good times. I had a blast and momma was happy with the bugs too. I knew I had to do something good when she says dont come home with emty handed. Not that I do...thanks to Joe Patties.

First dive on the mighty "O". Now i know why it is so mighty.....dang thats a big ship. Thanks guys for lookin out and being there. Other wise i would have been on the bow and aways from where I needed to be. Swimming up stream like a spawning salmon in Alaska comes to mind. Sean you da man kinda... but those nip rings are scary dude.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL, I think that dive rite B/C came with extra D rings and he just made use of them. You know those tech divers are a little freaky anyway...oke

Your nipples dont scare me sean, just keep bringing that O2.....


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

So whos stealing your fish....mister gray? I like the " spear gun " sign. Looks like so rough seas too. Cant wait to get back down!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl15_lblFullMessage>yeah you guys can laugh about the additional D rings until you need a place to clip something off....then who will be laughing. 

big thanks to the chunky love team on sunday for the quick reaction time when i popped up. (you guys know what i mean)

all is well...feeling great. reese if you could email me a few of those pics in actual size that would be awsome.

[email protected]

cheers gents!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Sean, I just emailed you some pictures that I have. It was a good day, I still need to learn to spot those bugs. Guess I'll need to practice.

Dolphin tastes more like manatee if you ask me. But soaked in butter with a little cavenders it all tastes the same :shedevil


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I sent you those photos sean...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my first time back on the forum this week...dang Bellsouth internet!

Man those are some great pics! What a fun day. Thanx all you guys for goin....it was a complete blast...again!

I see those comments there Reese!!!:moon

Hey MIke...Reese shot a nice stud Almaco JAck, fat as heck too, and it came off his shaft while he was pullin it in. So I just raised my gun up, and popped him in hte head.

Now...according to Reese...the fish was still on his shaft when when I shot it....Reese is trien to call me a fish theif, but I am stickin by my story!

It was a great day out there, glad to see you got a name on here Sean!!!

One of the funniest time was when Dave would scare the hell out of me on the Oriskany each time he would shoot, and his spear would nail the ship while I was leanin againts it...felt/sounded like I had my head in the liberty bell!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Structural integrity test:moon


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks again for the use of the cave reel Sean!!!

You might want to add a couple hundred feet to it though. Just in case the little triangle don't pass exactly over the waypoint...


----------

